# Do you think I have miscarried?



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi there,

I am 5+3 after my first successful Donor IUI (I released 3 eggs) & started cramping when i was 4+6 (Sunday), this got worse & 2 days ago (5+1 - Tuesday) i started to bleed when i wiped myself.  About 4hrs later it turned to red period blood, stringy with clotting again only when i wiped.  For the last 2 days (tues/weds) this had carried on with cramps but gradually today the cramping has eased but i'm still getting blood & clots when i wipe.  My pad has been completely dry since I started using them on tuesday.  I have a scan booked in with my consultant when i will be 6+1.  What are the chance of me still being pregnant?  I am still tired & nauseas but could this just be the left over hormones?

Thank you for any advice you can give me

Julie x


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Its now turning brown


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay, how are things now?


----------

